# Beef part question



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2011)

Here she goes again asking what a part of a beef is called.

I have a yummy looking Danish recipe that uses "culotte" roast and and another what that uses "cuvette" roast.

I can't figure out what those are in English. Google translates them to culotte and cuvette 

They are near the tail. Here's a Danish meat chart, any ideas what those would be in English? The attached chart is kinda small in the post. Click to see a bigger version.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 3, 2011)

The best I can do is that both cuts are coming from the round.  Top and bottom rounds perhaps.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> The best I can do is that both cuts are coming from the round.  Top and bottom rounds perhaps.



Is it round in front and above the tail? That's the culotte. Is it maybe rump roast?

English charts don't really show the tail.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 3, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Is it round in front and above the tail? That's the culotte. Is it maybe rump roast?
> 
> English charts don't really show the tail.




The rump roast is cut from the round.

What are the recipes you are making?


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> The rump roast is cut from the round.
> 
> What are the recipes you are making?



I was mistaken. The Canadian chart shows the the end of the spine, but doesn't name the piece of meat in front of the tail. Beef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia shows US, British, and Dutch beef charts. I think the Brits would call the culotte roast silverside and topside.

Recipes: Marineret okseculottesteg med billede Alletiders Kogebog

Cuvettesteg med flødekartofler med billede Alletiders Kogebog

P.S., it's hard to see, but the dotted line from cuvette to the meat, ends with a small black dot next to the fat.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 3, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I was mistaken. The Canadian chart shows the the end of the spine, but doesn't name the piece of meat in front of the tail. Beef - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia shows US, British, and Dutch beef charts. I think the Brits would call the culotte roast silverside and topside.
> 
> Recipes: Marineret okseculottesteg med billede Alletiders Kogebog
> 
> ...




Had a little trouble reading the recipes but the Wiki link shows what I said - both cuts are from the round.  If the first recipe is a pot roast type, a round cut would work.

The second recipe looks like a roast so a top round cut would work there.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Apr 3, 2011)

I think that Cullotte looks like a top round, cuvette a bottom round.  Andy is correct IMO, a rump roast is cut from the top round.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Had a little trouble reading the recipes but the Wiki link shows what I said - both cuts are from the round.  If the first recipe is a pot roast type, a round cut would work.
> 
> The second recipe looks like a roast so a top round cut would work there.



Whether or not the first recipe is pot roast is a question of definition. It has liquid, but it's only about a half a litre.

The second one has 1 dl (0.1 litres) of liquid. Both go in the oven. They seem to cost about the same / kg in Denmark.

I don't imagine it's generally meat for pot roast. On special they were both 168 DKK/kg ~= 32.00 USD/kg ~= 14.50 USD/lb. (even if stuff is on the expensive side in Scandinavia)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> I think that Cullotte looks like a top round, cuvette a bottom round.  Andy is correct IMO, a rump roast is cut from the top round.



That's what I would say from the Wiki meat chart. But, every chart I see is different, often without actually contradicting each other. It's sooo confoosing.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Apr 3, 2011)

I would call the cooking method a braise with that little liquid.  You would not cover the meat.

Am I reading you right that round roasts are 14.50/lb where you live?

Around here they are in the $5.00 range or less for choice.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 4, 2011)

Tax if you google Buttock of beef in google images you will find it, I think its just called Topside here the next cut is silverside.
Topside is roasted over here.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> I would call the cooking method a braise with that little liquid.  You would not cover the meat.
> 
> Am I reading you right that round roasts are 14.50/lb where you live?
> 
> Around here they are in the $5.00 range or less for choice.



Nope, I live near Montreal. That was the price in Denmark according to ads 
I found by googling. Even in Denmark, that's expensive meat.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tax if you google Buttock of beef in google images you will find it, I think its just called Topside here the next cut is silverside.
> Topside is roasted over here.



The problem is that it isn't called that on the left side of the pond. They don't seem to have a specific name for topside and silverside. It's just part of a large area called round.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 4, 2011)

since you live near montreal, google derrier de boeuf...


----------



## chrispy (Apr 4, 2011)

The cuvett is the part on top of the breast,the culotte we call it in austria Tafelspitz english there isnt any cut like this,both parts are ideally meats to braise or to simmer on low fire for long time delicious parts,served win boullion or sauces like horseradish sauce or chive sauce ,i belive if u show the pics your butcher he will understand what your needs are
kind regards!!!!!!!


----------



## chrispy (Apr 4, 2011)

Has nothing to do with topside or silverside!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrispy (Apr 4, 2011)

Cuvett is definetive Brisket  hope it will help you!!


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> since you live near montreal, google derrier de boeuf...


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2011)

chrispy said:


> The cuvett is the part on top of the breast,the culotte we call it in austria Tafelspitz english there isnt any cut like this,both parts are ideally meats to braise or to simmer on low fire for long time delicious parts,served win boullion or sauces like horseradish sauce or chive sauce ,i belive if u show the pics your butcher he will understand what your needs are
> kind regards!!!!!!!



It is from near the tail, not from near the breast.

It may mean something else in German or other languages.

Yes, I had thought of showing the picture to the butcher. But, that way I would pay a premium price, not get it on special. I was also wondering if it was something I already have in my freezer, from the 1/3 of cow my MIL gave us.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2011)

chrispy said:


> Cuvett is definetive Brisket  hope it will help you!!



It might be brisket in some language, but in Danish brisket is called "oksebryst".


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2011)

buckytom said:


> since you live near montreal, google derrier de boeuf...



I think that was meant as a funny. I did it anyway and got some useful info. The "culotte" is called "calotte" in French (it means cap). Danish probably got the word from French. The word may have been spelled that way when the Danes borrowed it.

Recipes For Beef (Boeuf). Continued


----------



## buckytom (Apr 4, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I think that was meant as a funny. I did it anyway and got some useful info. The "culotte" is called "calotte" in French (it means cap). Danish probably got the word from French. The word may have been spelled that way when the Danes borrowed it.
> 
> Recipes For Beef (Boeuf). Continued



actually, i did intend it as funny, but when i googled it for spelling, i found the same interesting results. who knew? lol.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 4, 2011)

I am late to weigh in on this, so I will simply say, Great Job Andy.  You've done it again.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Paul D. (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi all, a bit of a very late addition to this post(also my first post on the forum!), the Cuvette is the topside cap and the Culotte is the Rump cap, also know as the Picanha. The Cuvette(topside cap) would require wet cooking, the Culotte(Rump cap) is traditionally cooked in the piece on skewers over a barbecue and carved off the skewer.


----------



## janetm (Sep 1, 2016)

I believe the cuvette would be the tri-tip in America.  On the Danish  butcher chart, the cuvette is definitely shown coming from the region  that would correspond to "bottom sirloin" on an American chart.

If you search for cuvettestege and look at the images, it is pretty clear. 
http://fjordrejen.dk/wp-content/uploads/udskæring.jpg
Tri-Tip is similar shape, similar grain pattern:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-9jR8uufNdEw/UFNldiLjXKI/AAAAAAAAA0E/HJtRy0lN_PU/s1600/tri_slicing.jpg

The  only other possibility was that I saw a photo of a cut called "sirloin  tip eye". One or two photos looked exactly like cuvette in the Danish  butcher chart, but I suspect that sirloin tip eye is the same muscle(s) as  tri-tip.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 1, 2016)

janetm said:


> I believe the cuvette would be the tri-tip in America.  On the Danish  butcher chart, the cuvette is definitely shown coming from the region  that would correspond to "bottom sirloin" on an American chart.
> 
> If you search for cuvettestege and look at the images, it is pretty clear.
> http://fjordrejen.dk/wp-content/uploads/udskæring.jpg
> ...


I think you're absolutely right. If you compare the charts below, it looks to come from the same area. 

I'm pretty sure a culotte is what we would refer to as boneless rump roast.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 2, 2016)

Since I do speak a little Danish, that should be culotte Brittish Rumpsteak or  American  Sirlion.

Cuvette is the  tri tip or triangle steak it is from the bottom sirloin cut, if we go by American cuts.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 8, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> Since I do speak a little Danish, that should be culotte Brittish Rumpsteak or  American  Sirlion.
> 
> Cuvette is the  tri tip or triangle steak it is from the bottom sirloin cut, if we go by American cuts.


Too bad I wasn't very interested in cooking when I lived in Denmark. But, even if I had cooked one or both of those pieces of meat, I would have bought them at the butcher and just been handed a chunk of meat. That wouldn't have told me the word for it in English. 

So, it sounds like culotte is sirloin and cuvette is tri-tip or bottom sirloin.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 9, 2016)

I live close enough to Denmark, that i do have ´Danish friends and since I love to cook, I pick some words.


----------

